# Feeling downhearted.



## Ratface (1 October 2021)

I know In the great scheme of things,  the sudden illness and death of my beloved cat is unimportant. 
To me, it's life-changing.
She was pts in July.  End-stage kidney failure.  She owned me for the previous four years. 
As with my previous  cat, she came from the local RSPCA. Before,  I shared my life with my dog, my work, my horses and two pedigree cats.  Family/friends away, due to death/work.
Eventually,  I  retired.  Still had one autocratic old horse, one  much-loved moggy cat.
Now, AOH is still "living his best life" and has hot and cold running staff on a wonderful yard.
The local RSPCA (from whom I rehomed my deceased cat and her predecessor) have decided that I "don't fit our profile for an appropriate  rescue placement".
I've looked at other rescue centres nearby.   I've also looked at cats advertised on commercial Internet sites.  There's warning bells ringing on both. I don't need further rejection or being ripped off. 
Any ideas, other than "curtain therapy" ie "pull yourself together!"


----------



## ycbm (1 October 2021)

I'm sorry you lost your cat,  it really hurts to lose any animal you love.

Ordinary moggie kittens are back down to £30-50 again on preloved.co.uk if the rescues won't let you have one.  I've just picked up a beautiful healthy moggie kitten from there.  He was expensive but only because of his colouring that I particularly wanted.  I was speaking to someone last night who has just given away 7 kittens to friends so maybe ask around a bit? 

I hope you find a new owner to help heal your heart soon.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 October 2021)

No curtain therapy coming from me. I lost my old pony a few weeks ago and treated myself to "moggy therapy" in the form of a kitten. 

The loss of a furry friend/slave driver is always difficult. They become part of you. My oldest cat picked up on when I became pregnant. Connections with animals are unbreakable bonds.

Have you tried Cats Protection? They aren't as critical as the other lot. Four of ours have come from them. 

I hope you find something to share your life with soon.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 October 2021)

I was just going to say have you tried Cats' Protection League?  My neighbour who is almost 70 took on a feral cat from them last year, he now lives inside the house, after a few months of living in the barn.


----------



## TPO (1 October 2021)

Sorry to hear about your cat.

Another vote for Cats Protection, you sound like an ideal home


----------



## L&M (1 October 2021)

The death of any much loved pet is never 'unimportant' - I grieve for my animals more than people and my pets are my family.

As always, time is the best healer so don't rush into any decisions xx


----------



## Rumtytum (1 October 2021)

No getting away from it, it hurts Ratface and I’m sorry.  
I volunteered for the CPL many years ago and also had a rescue from them, hopefully there’s a branch not far from you. 
Or as ycbm says perhaps on preloved.
There is a little moggy out there waiting for you….
Good luck, looking forward to photos 😊


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 October 2021)

sorry about your cat,  did the RSPCA give you any idea of why you cant have a cat from them.  seems very harsh to me especially as you have adopted from them before....


----------



## Ratface (1 October 2021)

The RSPCA person was "very concerned" that  a cat rehomed to me would drown.  
I have lived afloat on a tidal river for the last forty years.  During that time, no cat has drowned whilst in my care.  
The Killer Burmese did once try to drown the  Abyssinian.  He had her trapped against the pontoon, pushing her down with a burly forepaw.   I rehomed her ashore after that.  
Presumably,  anyone living near a stream, pond or ornamental water feature would also be refused if they wanted to be considered to adopt a cat.
I've been scanning the assorted feline sales sites.  Where animals are concerned,  my default setting is "trust no one" .  
Paranoia and grief are uncomfortable companions.


----------



## Renvers (1 October 2021)

Sorry for your loss.

Another vote for the Cat's Protection League. I used to home visit for them and often found that we would rehome a cat into a lovely and suitable home and learn that they had been rejected by RSPCA as unsuitable, always struggled to see what reason they used to justify this. 

Don't take RSPCA's comments personally, it reflects their issues with rehoming far more than your ability to care for a cat.


----------



## Ratface (1 October 2021)

Thanks very much for your condolences and understanding. 
I'm feeling a bit battered, at the moment. 
I've even tried Battersea Dogs and Cats Home.     " . . . unlikely to be accepted,  due to your environment."  
So, a sparsely-populated pleasant rural environment,  a small, animal-loving supportive community  is unacceptable?  
I'm sure my next furry tyrant/best mate is  . . . somewhere.


----------



## paddy555 (2 October 2021)

Ratface said:



			Presumably,  anyone living near a stream, pond or ornamental water feature would also be refused if they wanted to be considered to adopt a cat.
		
Click to expand...

 I remember someone turned down by the RSPCA who wanted to give a farm  home to a cat. It apparently could possibly drown in the farm water troughs. 

I'm sorry about your cat. I completely understand having been there many times. The old source of kittens used to be farms. Have you asked around your local farms. Many times I have been on farms and someone has tried to deposit a kitten in my jacket. Often one farmer may know of a colleague further away where the farm moggy has had kittens. 

Try CPL. If it doesn't have to be a kitten then there are older house cats who are left behind when their owners die or go into hospital etc. All they want to do is live indoors. I cannot see there is much difference between living indoors on a boat or living indoors next to a main road. It won't be going out anyway. 
One of my current cats is one of these. All he wants to do is live on the bed, settee or wait for the fridge door to be opened. Hasn't been outside in the 3 years since he has been here. That is the environment he came from and I am sure there are others like this. Good luck in your search


----------



## BeckyFlowers (2 October 2021)

So sorry to hear your lovely kitty died, sounds very similar circumstances to my beautiful Daisy, who died two years ago Thursday just gone.  Nothing more to add re getting a new one than what others have said, but don't feel bad or silly for grieving.  I'm still grieving for Daisy as she was the shining light in my life that was snuffed out cruelly and quickly.  I hope that your new furry-face, wherever s/he comes from, will help. ♥️♥️♥️


----------



## Shady (2 October 2021)

I am sorry for your loss Ratface. The death of any beloved pet is never unimportant  xx
Might be worth contacting fb groups or clubs of the breeds that you like to see if any are retiring queens. Posters on here have found amazing cats needing a new life that way and I know for a fact that some breeders would consider a life such as you offer perfectly acceptable. My oldest  friend sold a Siamese kitten to a lovely lady who lived on the river and she had a wonderful life.
You will find something for sure. He or she is out there waiting for you


----------



## Ratface (2 October 2021)

Thank you for your kindness and understanding. 
I've had a trawl through the Freeads/Preloved pages.  In my present state, I'm even less impressed with the human race than usual. 
  The number of human suffering from "allergies" appears to be heading towards epidemic. 
CPL & Co require forms to be completed. 
I'm turning into one of those tiresome "yes, but . . ." people.


----------



## Supertrooper (3 October 2021)

We lost our rescue boy in May, like you he’d owned us for a good while. Although we knew his time was coming it makes it no easier 

We knew we’d always rehome another and I’m a great believer they find you. Two weeks later one popped up on our local CP Facebook page


----------



## Supertrooper (3 October 2021)

He was very scared when he arrived but four months in he’s blossomed 

We feel so lucky that he found us because he is totally awesome and a right character 

There will be one for you as well I’m certain of it ❤️


----------



## Ratface (3 October 2021)

He looks like an excellent feline tyrant!  A very similar expression to that of Ancient Horse: "Don't You Know Who I Am??"  I do, I've traced his lines back to the mid-1700's!  As far as I'm concerned,  he's worth every penny of the pensions.  Note the plural . . .


----------



## Ratface (3 October 2021)

BeckyFlowers said:



			So sorry to hear your lovely kitty died, sounds very similar circumstances to my beautiful Daisy, who died two years ago Thursday just gone.  Nothing more to add re getting a new one than what others have said, but don't feel bad or silly for grieving.  I'm still grieving for Daisy as she was the shining light in my life that was snuffed out cruelly and quickly.  I hope that your new furry-face, wherever s/he comes from, will help. ♥️♥️♥️
		
Click to expand...




BeckyFlowers said:



			So sorry to hear your lovely kitty died, sounds very similar circumstances to my beautiful Daisy, who died two years ago Thursday just gone.  Nothing more to add re getting a new one than what others have said, but don't feel bad or silly for grieving.  I'm still grieving for Daisy as she was the shining light in my life that was snuffed out cruelly and quickly.  I hope that your new furry-face, wherever s/he comes from, will help. ♥️♥️♥️
		
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry that you're still grieving the beautiful Daisy.  Is she the subject of your avatar?


----------



## BeckyFlowers (3 October 2021)

Ratface said:



			I'm so sorry that you're still grieving the beautiful Daisy.  Is she the subject of your avatar?
		
Click to expand...

Hehe no, that's Grumpy Cat in my avatar


----------



## Ratface (3 October 2021)

An expression to be cherished!


----------



## Ratface (12 October 2021)

Re Cat Hunt:
I've found a possible feline accomplice on Preloved. Two years old, can't take him to new flat . . . You get the picture.  He was initially advertised alongside his female co-resident. She appears to have been sold.
I've tried researching the advertiser, who lives in a somewhat dodgy area, about 3 miles away. No joy. Difficult as using a "pen name".
Allegedly, BC (Black Cat) is neutered,  but advertiser "can't find the papers/remember which vet it was/where BC came from."
All sounding strings of red flags and worse.  Area is one where  dog fight bait is always required. 
I know if I go and visit BC, I'll want to bring him home.  Vaccinations will be done, fleas etc repelled, comprehensive insurance arrangement done.
Cats Protection haven't responded to my lengthy and detailed application.
Advice, please? Kittens are still in the £££ bracket, but at least they've had their initial health-related requirements met.


----------



## TPO (12 October 2021)

If the cat has made it to 2yrs old and looks healthy and bright when you view him I wouldn't worry about pre existing conditions anymore than I would buying a kitten at this time.

Good luck


----------



## Ratface (12 October 2021)

OK. Thanks, TPO.  I've requested a viewing,  and will report back.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (12 October 2021)

At least with a male it is easy to check if he is 'done' or not.  I  love black cats, fingers crossed he is coming home with you.


----------



## Rumtytum (12 October 2021)

Sounds like the poor little soul needs rescuing! (sorry not sensible advice). As TPO says if he looks healthy and bright …. I really can’t see you not having him 👍


----------



## SOS (12 October 2021)

If he’s a boy it’s much easier to tell if they are neutered and if he’s not it’s a very straight forward op.

CPL are normally very good but normally run solely on volunteers. I’ve found them better over the phone than via email etc. They have been very sensible and my family and myself have had a few cats through them. RSPCA wouldn’t rehome a cat to myself as I worked full time… as a vet nurse. This was an adult cat not a kitten and I was willing to take time off. Cat would of been an outdoor cat too. They have silly blanket rules.


----------



## Ratface (12 October 2021)

The allegedly "desperate" owner is not responding to my messages. 
Patience and understanding are not my strong suits at the moment. I'm in floods of tears about the loss of my cat, every time I feel a set back.
Off to see if a deathwish spin on AH will put things in perspective. 
I'm surprised at my apparent lack of patience and understanding after the death of my late cat. When the lovely vet came back with her and explained why euthanasia was the way forward, I was completely calm.  I felt cat's heart stop as I had a finger on her carotid artery.  I'm  a pragmatic "better a week too early than a day too late animal owner.  Perhaps it's because I no longer have any other companion animals at home.  AOH is in full livery 8 miles away. Wonderful place, but a private yard with limited access. 
Oh well.  Kick on.


----------



## Ratface (12 October 2021)

Had a lovely ride on AOH.   Very much on his toes, and pointy orange ears in my face for most of it.  Pheasants clattering up and a herd of feral ponies in adjoining land added to the general gaiety of the nations.  He always makes me smile, and is worth everything I give up for him.  Food, heating, going anywhere not yard related.  Like a considerable number of us.


----------



## BlackRider (12 October 2021)

I home without a pet feels so empty (after you've had a pet), its a horrible feeling.

Hopefully the right cat will find you very soon xx


----------



## fiestiemaestie (12 October 2021)

If you are anywhere near Suffolk/Essex there is cat 77/kitty kat rescue who both have ALOT of cats needing homes and can be very understanding about different living situations?


----------



## Ratface (12 October 2021)

Thank you all so much for your kind support.  
This is the first time in my life (old widow woman) that I haven't had a companion animal. Previously,  I have had two cats, a dog and a cat, or a combination of both. Always had horses, but they don't suit living afloat!  
Had an exhilarating spin on AOH this afternoon  - pheasants always cause a good laugh!  He was so good.  Pheasants = spin/dive/major tantrum. Not today. Continued in steady self carriage. What a star.


----------



## P3LH (13 October 2021)

If it makes you feel better many moons ago, following articles in local newspapers about our rspca and CPL being overwhelmed with kittens and young cats - we applied at both.

Both home visits resulted in us being declined because ‘we had terriers that would kill cats’. During the rspca visit the dogs and existing naughty tortie were asleep in a pile in front of the fire as it was hammering it down outside, and during the CPL one the cat was chasing the terriers around the garden.

I tried once more, in 2015. We were catless for the first time as our gang had met their makers, the last two went via traffic accident and antifreeze poisoning. That was in 2014 so a year later we looked at rescues and I stated that as our area had become more built up (we are at the edge of the city and the surrounding countryside didn’t once feature as many housing estates and roads) we’d be looking for a pair of kittens for house cats with access to secure run. Declined again.

I think they don’t always help themselves. Previous cats were happy with murderous terriers.
Present cats are happy indoor with run access - if they were to go outside it would be lambs to the slaughter due to traffic.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 October 2021)

OP, if you do go to view BC,please make sure that someone goes with you.


----------



## Ratface (13 October 2021)

_Pearlsasinger, thank you for your concern.  Much appreciated.  
  I don't like bothering my neighbours.  
I spent my professional life visiting gangland families.   That said, my supervisor always knew where I was,  and that I would phone in after a visit. If I hadn't, police would turn up. 
Our rural police force are thin on the ground. Officers have been killed, carrying out their duties.
My YO has the address/Google map images of BC's owner and the time I'm going to visit. 
Once I get BC's owner's address, I'll send it to YO, with a request that if she hasn't heard anything after an hour,  she'll alert police. 
I'm old and skint. I worked in high security prisons. I can deter people etc_


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 October 2021)

Ratface said:



_Pearlsasinger, thank you for your concern.  Much appreciated.  
  I don't like bothering my neighbours.  
I spent my professional life visiting gangland families.   That said, my supervisor always knew where I was,  and that I would phone in after a visit. If I hadn't, police would turn up. 
Our rural police force are thin on the ground. Officers have been killed, carrying out their duties.
My YO has the address/Google map images of BC's owner and the time I'm going to visit. 
Once I get BC's owner's address, I'll send it to YO, with a request that if she hasn't heard anything after an hour,  she'll alert police. 
I'm old and skint. I worked in high security prisons. I can deter people etc_

Click to expand...



I would have gone to all sorts of households in my professional capacity and felt 'protected' by my professional status - and as you say someone always knew where I was.  However it is rather different when we are older and retired, some elements of society  see us as 'vulnerable' and an  easy target. I am sure that if you tell us where you are, someone on here will be happy to help.


----------



## Ratface (14 October 2021)

Last night's post, which in the event, I didn't send.   Fell asleep reading a book.
Gloom.   BC's owner appears to have vanished off the face of the earth.  No info about house number, being delayed  . . .
This morning.  Still howling with grief, re deceased cat.  BC's owner sends reply re my queries about current vaccination status, (doesn't need them, apparently,  as doesn't go out, obviously never heard about humans bringing in a virus . . .?) insurance, unnecessary as house cats never get ill (who knew??)  Veterinary Clinic?  ("Why do you  want to know all this  ********?)Wants me to go there NOW . Also to stop (insert foul language of choice) her about. 
 I said I wouldn't be contacting her again and closed the conversation.  Not a good outcome. 
I hope The Right Cat will find me.  My animals usually do.


----------



## Ratface (14 October 2021)

Had a cup of strong tea and a Digestive biscuit. Now going for a bracing walk.  Wartime generation, and all that! I'll get an unfashionable Right-wing newspaper whilst I'm out! Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Rumtytum (14 October 2021)

Good grief Ratface that is absolutely unacceptable and unnecessary behaviour.  Enjoy your walk and newspaper, the right cat is out there….


----------



## BlackRider (14 October 2021)

Wow!  BC's owner sounds deranged.

Hopefully the right one will find you very soon xx


----------



## Ratface (15 October 2021)

Setting off to a small rural town to meet an unwanted adult long hair ginger lady cat.  The photos only show a  pink stomach and two feet . . .
One does hope there are two more at the other end.  A head and tail would also be useful. 
Lady Cat is being sold because "it's stopping us going out".  Interesting.  Is LC locking them in?  Barring windows? Destroying the home environment in their absence? 
I must remember I am a guest in their home and maintain a pleasant manner at all times . . .
The ransom is £80.


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 October 2021)

good luck


----------



## Rumtytum (15 October 2021)

Good luck! Sounds like this cat needs a proper home with proper staff 😊


----------



## Ratface (15 October 2021)

I've not had any address sent yet. However, I have received a photo of LC's head.  Like the Cheshire Cat in Alice in Wonderland.  Sadly, in this case, wearing an expression of pinched anxiety. 
Won't be meeting her today as I have a dislike of travelling   unknown and unlit lanes in the pitch black. I do so regularly when travelling back from seeing/riding Mr Horse, but I know that route well.
Patience is not my strongest suit . . .


----------



## paddy555 (15 October 2021)

does Mr Horse have a vet? if so have you tried asking the practice? ours used to have cats and other animals needing homes adverts in their waiting room and speaking to the receptionist they may know of one coming up or a problem cat they would rather not PTS that could be rehomed or indeed someone who has just had kittens and is wondering what to do.


----------



## Ratface (15 October 2021)

Paddy555, that is a really good idea!  Mr Horse is signed-up with two veterinary clinics/hospitals. 
A bit late in the working day, especially on a Friday,  so I will contact them tomorrow.  I know the reception teams at both, and large boxes of lovely chocolates will be their rewards if a New Fur Friend is sourced by this route. A box for you as well, Paddy555!


----------



## Ratface (15 October 2021)

PS. Within a 30-mile radius,  kittens that are surplus to requirements are being sold (on commercial sales sites) for prices ranging from £80-300 each. They're the Moggies.  Anything which has any smidgeon of breed in its' genetic inheritance is a great deal more costly. £1100 for a Persian x ?
No thanks.  Generally speaking, I'm not a fan of modern breeding.  It seems fashion trumps form.


----------



## Shady (15 October 2021)

Ratface said:



			PS. Within a 30-mile radius,  kittens that are surplus to requirements are being sold (on commercial sales sites) for prices ranging from £80-300 each. They're the Moggies.  Anything which has any smidgeon of breed in its' genetic inheritance is a great deal more costly. £1100 for a Persian x ?
No thanks.  Generally speaking, I'm not a fan of modern breeding.  It seems fashion trumps form.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you Ratface?
My step sister was seriously thinking about re homing her rescue Ragdoll( might be a mix I haven't seen it ). She's in or very near St Leonards on Sea. Covid  casualty cat and now she is out more and has also moved into a middle floor flat. Cat is stressed and lonely so waking her up every night for attention. A very fixable problem and apparently he is amazing. Just a thought and things might have changed, but I can try and contact her if you like.


----------



## Ratface (15 October 2021)

Aha, HHForum/Shady to to the rescue!  I'm only 40 miles away from St. Leonard's on Sea! (I knew it well in my professional role - children's homes ++)  Definitely interested.  Can provide vet refs,  photos of barge interiors, whatever.  I have a friend who has a Ragdoll. An adorable creature.
Thanks so much for thinking of me.


----------



## Shady (16 October 2021)

Ratface said:



			Aha, HHForum/Shady to to the rescue!  I'm only 40 miles away from St. Leonard's on Sea! (I knew it well in my professional role - children's homes ++)  Definitely interested.  Can provide vet refs,  photos of barge interiors, whatever.  I have a friend who has a Ragdoll. An adorable creature.
Thanks so much for thinking of me.
		
Click to expand...

I have left her a message but she might be on a photo shoot somewhere.  I know she loves this cat dearly and is very upset about what's changed. Mum said last week that she's not coping and wants to re home him. She might have found somebody or changed her mind, but if he's meant to be yours I will get you together if I can. I will contact you either way asap. x


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 October 2021)

shady,  this sounds like a perfect solution... fingers crossed all works out


----------



## Ratface (18 October 2021)

Update alert!
Found a local ad for a six-year-old ginger male (matchy-matchy with Mr. H!) . Going to see him tonight.   He's a couple of miles down the road and current owner said "he's only a tenner and I want him gone tonight". Apparently, they're moving, and he can't go with them.  I'll update later.


----------



## Rumtytum (18 October 2021)

Ratface said:



			Update alert!
Found a local ad for a six-year-old ginger male (matchy-matchy with Mr. H!) . Going to see him tonight.   He's a couple of miles down the road and current owner said "he's only a tenner and I want him gone tonight". Apparently, they're moving, and he can't go with them.  I'll update later.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck!


----------



## Shady (18 October 2021)

Ratface said:



			Update alert!
Found a local ad for a six-year-old ginger male (matchy-matchy with Mr. H!) . Going to see him tonight.   He's a couple of miles down the road and current owner said "he's only a tenner and I want him gone tonight". Apparently, they're moving, and he can't go with them.  I'll update later.
		
Click to expand...

Oh good luck Ratface. Keep us posted

Just to add for other posters. I sent Ratface a pm to say my stepsister wants to try a cat behaviourist , just in case he can be helped. I know what the problem is and personally I think she is wasting precious time, but i'm not going to get into one with her( at this point) and she does love the cat, soooooo.............


----------



## Ratface (18 October 2021)

I'm getting icy feet, re GC; mainly about him  running away, drowning, getting run over, squashed by a car/train, not adapting to a small barge (he's in a demi-det house with a garden front and back) etc. None of the above-mentioned have happened to any cat/kitten in my care, however, I'm never one to let a good worry go moderated by common sense, still less by sensible money management.   
Hand-holding, please.
PS current owner not offering any of his kit/food etc.
Off to Asda to get litter tray,  litter, Feliway diffuser and spray, Felix dry and wet food.   Still, he is only £10.  Lucky not to be bought for dog bait.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (18 October 2021)

Dear goodness what is wrong with some people, it sounds like the "owners" are making it worse for you at an already stressful time. I agree, having a cat makes a house a home!

If Shady's friend does want to rehome the ragdoll, it would be worth jumping at the chance as they are a WONDERFUL breed, I've got one and my parents have them and I absolutely adore every inch of her (bar when you have to wipe their bum after a dodgy poop those pantaloons do get in the way!) They mustn't go out as they can't sense danger and are open to being stolen as they are so trusting 

Re adverts and useless "owners" when looking for OH's AC replacement (Alley Cat) he enquired with a "breeder" as he wanted a BSH. I got him to ask the guy when the kittens were fleaed only for him to be told they don't bother fleaing as there's no point as the cats who go out bring them back in 🤢🙄😨 ran very fast in the opposite direction 

Have a look at the cat (when you can actually see all of it) to ensure it looks in decent condition. Also the environment of the home it's in. In hindsight we should have walked away from AC but it's hard when there's this cute kitten you want to give a nice home to. We were only allowed in the porch (it was covid so sort of understood) but the state of the floor made my eyebrows raise. I don't live in the ritz or obsess over cleaning so that says a lot.....

AC arrived riddled with fleas despite apparently having been flea treated. AC visited the vet in December, as one of his eyes had gone all clouded. Vet suspected FIV even though we had him vaccinated as soon as we got him at 8 weeks, as he said he could have picked it up before his jabs. AC stomach also felt suspicious.

Come May AC has really gone downhill, not eating properly and not taking much interest in anything,  stomach swollen. Took him to the vet who suspected FIP. AC was pts in June, the day before he was booked in for a scan for FIP as he went really downhill in the night

On looking back at photos of AC viewing, his claws were caked in dirt, so I will always suspect he picked it up there  especially as the dry FIP doesn't come out as quickly


----------



## Ratface (18 October 2021)

*The best-laid plans  . . . etc. *
*Scuttled around all afternoon getting GC's necessaries.  Set everything up in the penthouse suite - the wheelhouse. *
*Then was violently sick. (I know . . TMI)  I haven't eaten much all day, three slices of Asda pineapple at about 2pm .*
*So, texted the GC's owner, sent her pictures of his apartment,  with preferenced food on display,  water to evidence good faith etc.*
*She's just phoned and agreed that I can go and collect him, same time tomorrow. *
*Hopefully, all will proceed as planned  . . .*


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 October 2021)

good luck


----------



## BlackRider (19 October 2021)

hope it goes well - looking forward to pics


----------



## Ratface (19 October 2021)

I went up to do a recce this morning. There has been a lot of green field overbuild, and GC's owner told me I'd "never recognise it now". She's right. A previous rural delight flattened under bricks.
Found it.  The exterior was almost inaccessible due to tottering piles of longstanding rubbish.  Curtains drawn, letterbox inoperable.  Garden almost impassable.
I don't think I'll be spending much time there this evening.  The current owner said GC likes to spend a lot of time outdoors . . .
I'm aware that I'm being very judgemental.   I am.  I'm a skint old bird.  My pensions go on keeping Mr. H in a yard where all his OAP needs are fully met.  Sometimes I go without food and heating to be able to meet those needs.  No problem.  My money, my choice. 
Rant over.


----------



## Ratface (19 October 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Dear goodness what is wrong with some people, it sounds like the "owners" are making it worse for you at an already stressful time. I agree, having a cat makes a house a home!

If Shady's friend does want to rehome the ragdoll, it would be worth jumping at the chance as they are a WONDERFUL breed, I've got one and my parents have them and I absolutely adore every inch of her (bar when you have to wipe their bum after a dodgy poop those pantaloons do get in the way!) They mustn't go out as they can't sense danger and are open to being stolen as they are so trusting

Re adverts and useless "owners" when looking for OH's AC replacement (Alley Cat) he enquired with a "breeder" as he wanted a BSH. I got him to ask the guy when the kittens were fleaed only for him to be told they don't bother fleaing as there's no point as the cats who go out bring them back in 🤢🙄😨 ran very fast in the opposite direction

Have a look at the cat (when you can actually see all of it) to ensure it looks in decent condition. Also the environment of the home it's in. In hindsight we should have walked away from AC but it's hard when there's this cute kitten you want to give a nice home to. We were only allowed in the porch (it was covid so sort of understood) but the state of the floor made my eyebrows raise. I don't live in the ritz or obsess over cleaning so that says a lot.....

AC arrived riddled with fleas despite apparently having been flea treated. AC visited the vet in December, as one of his eyes had gone all clouded. Vet suspected FIV even though we had him vaccinated as soon as we got him at 8 weeks, as he said he could have picked it up before his jabs. AC stomach also felt suspicious.

Come May AC has really gone downhill, not eating properly and not taking much interest in anything,  stomach swollen. Took him to the vet who suspected FIP. AC was pts in June, the day before he was booked in for a scan for FIP as he went really downhill in the night

On looking back at photos of AC viewing, his claws were caked in dirt, so I will always suspect he picked it up there  especially as the dry FIP doesn't come out as quickly

View attachment 81279
View attachment 81280

Click to expand...

That must have been dreadful for you, Ccc.  Your kitten went to feline heaven much-loved. So very many don't have such comfort.


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 October 2021)

if you are worried about this cat jumping into the water could you have a harness and lead on him to start with..sounds like he doesnt have a very nice home at the moment,  good luck tonight


----------



## PurBee (19 October 2021)

Errin Paddywack said:



			At least with a male it is easy to check if he is 'done' or not.  I  love black cats, fingers crossed he is coming home with you.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that - but when my male cat came back from the vets still sporting 2 raisins i rang them to ask if they had neutered another cat by mistake! They told me that they do an ‘inner snip’ procedure which leaves their boyhood intact, although they should shrink somewhat - which they eventually did.  😂 

So you may see male-wear intact and he still could be neutered if he had been done within the year, prior to shrinkage.


----------



## Ratface (19 October 2021)

Gloom Central. 
 Traipsed back at appointed time.
Pleasant young male let me in. Owner still at work. Filth and squalor inside as well as out.  Sex toys on the sofa. Lots of uneaten food lying around. 
Orange streak of fur fled out of the open door and legged it into wilderness garden and over the back gate. Young male observed that the cat had run off.
He called his mother (owner) and updated her.  She said "she can come back tomorrow if she wants".  I can't be there, but someone else will be."
I declined the offer,  thanked the pleasant young man and left.
There were two lovely tortoiseshell cats in the room whilst this was going on. Observing with a calm interest. They were, "mum's favourite ones".
Feeling even more disheartened than before.  Forty miles+ petrol,  plus traffic jams, + expense of setting up, plus disappointing outcome and sorrow for GC. 
Tomorrow is another day. 
Feeling very downhearted now.


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 October 2021)

what a shame,  sounds like you had a lucky escape...was it this one

https://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-se...at-needs-a-new-forever-home/view#.YW8UkxrMJPY

there are a few on freeads who are not expensive, wherabouts in the country are you?


----------



## TPO (19 October 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			what a shame,  sounds like you had a lucky escape...was it this one

https://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-se...at-needs-a-new-forever-home/view#.YW8UkxrMJPY

there are a few on freeads who are not expensive, wherabouts in the country are you?
		
Click to expand...

Jeez, bait advert if ever there was one 😢


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 October 2021)

https://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-se...7364768/2-kittens-available/view#.YW8YkBrMJPY

can you tell i love window shopping,


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 October 2021)

TPO said:



			Jeez, bait advert if ever there was one 😢
		
Click to expand...

its so sad that people just want to get rid of a family member,  he is a good looking boy as well...


----------



## Ratface (19 October 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



https://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-se...7364768/2-kittens-available/view#.YW8YkBrMJPY

can you tell i love window shopping,
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's the one.  Could you keep an eye out for anything suitable? A bit more than usually skint atm, due to necessary car repairs  . . .
I'm sure "something will turn up" etc.  It's reawakening the grief of Madam Kat's loss.
I'm sure "curtain therapy " will return shortly . . .


----------



## Ratface (19 October 2021)

Ratface said:



			Yes, that's the one.  Could you keep an eye out for anything suitable? A bit more than usually skint atm, due to necessary car repairs  . . .
I'm sure "something will turn up" etc.  It's reawakening the grief of Madam Kat's loss.
I'm sure "curtain therapy " will return shortly . . .
		
Click to expand...

I'm in North Kent.
I've not found many adult cats (12 months >)  advertised the area. I'm on Gumtree, Freeads and Preloved.   Any others I should try?Don't think I should have a kitten  - always had two at a time before.


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 October 2021)

will put my thinking cap on, those are the ones i looked on...just had a quick look on pets4homes.  this one looks nice and is an indoor cat, ,might be worth a call to see exactly where she is so you can work out miles
https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/3537771-cat-for-sale-enfield/

https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classi...-year-old-spayed-cat-good-with-dogs-basildon/


----------



## JackFrost (19 October 2021)

Catchat.org??  Have you seen Keith - 8 yrs old, no picture yet, wants a quiet indoor only home with older person. ? (think he was Farnham area, on the Hampshire page)


----------



## mini-eventer (19 October 2021)

Controversial but I'd go back for the Ginger cat. He can't help his owners.. he's cheap.  You can't beat a good ginger.

Get them to message you when he is contained in the house. He will be fine with you.


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 October 2021)

https://www.celiahammond.org/hastin...3-tiggy-experienced-indoor-only-home-required

pretty cat, may suit you,


----------



## Ratface (20 October 2021)

Thank you, dear supportive HHO's for your suggestions. 
 I'm not inclined to go back for flying GC. Bad vibes, man. ( I know, showing one's age . . .). Why was GC so scared, when the other cats in the room were calm?  If cats are  not "allowed" (allegedly) in the new dwelling, and the pretty torties are going there (which pleasant young man confirmed) why is GC not?
The whole episode was a disappointment. 
  I don't want to start off with an animal who's default reaction to someone entering a room in a quiet calm manner, is to flee, belly down, out of the house where he had lived for a number of years.
I believe that the owner had been spinning a web of half/untruths. 
As splashgirl45 has pointed out, there are other feline possibilities. 
I checked out CHT. I'm too many miles outside their catchment area.
I'm sure I'll feel more hopeful later.


----------



## Shady (20 October 2021)

This might be a bit controversial but  I actually don't think a cat who has spent 6 years going out would be a good idea for you Ratface, unless the cat has been forced out. Yes  some do settle if they have access to a patio, but you could very well end up with an unhappy frustrated companion, despite being retired and there for him. 
You really need a mature indoor cat and certainly some of the above look lovely. Bit sad that one of the adverts states two need a new home but it doesn't say whether they should stay together and  perhaps they don't like each other, but if they do it would be a tragedy to part them. 
I'm sure something will come along soon.


----------



## Ratface (20 October 2021)

Shady said:



			This might be a bit controversial but  I actually don't think a cat who has spent 6 years going out would be a good idea for you Ratface, unless the cat has been forced out. Yes  some do settle if they have access to a patio, but you could very well end up with an unhappy frustrated companion, despite being retired and there for him.
You really need a mature indoor cat and certainly some of the above look lovely. Bit sad that one of the adverts states two need a new home but it doesn't say whether they should stay together and  perhaps they don't like each other, but if they do it would be a tragedy to part them.
I'm sure something will come along soon.
		
Click to expand...

Shady, all my cats have gone outside, after being kept in for at least a month to allow them to acclimatise to the domestic environment. 
I would need to keep all openings closed - hatches, portlights, doors. Or to have a system whereby a space-lock type of system would be used.
I'm contemplating just giving up the idea of having another cat.  
Mental health plummeting.  The whole MK episode.  Feeling a bit last-straw-ish.


----------



## Ratface (20 October 2021)

I'm closing this thread now.  Thanks for all your help and support.


----------



## Shady (20 October 2021)

Ratface said:



			I'm closing this thread now.  Thanks for all your help and support.
		
Click to expand...

Please don't close the thread Ratface if if was something I have said. I think I might have misunderstood the situation and assumed the cat would not have access to dry land and for some cats that are used to total freedom that can be difficult.
Never give up if you have space in your life and heart for another cat but it can be like looking for a horse or even a house....frustrating,  upsetting and mentally challenging. Step back a bit perhaps and just see what pops up. Sorry again if my post upset you.


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 October 2021)

ratface,  please look after yourself,  you may need to come to terms with the loss of your cat before even thinking about another.  grief hits us all in different ways....we are always here if you want to chat..


----------



## Ratface (20 October 2021)

Thanks,  Shady. Yes, it did upset me, but that's not difficult to do at the moment, cat-wise. All my cats have been able to stroll around the other boats, go up the pontoons and patrol the yard, review the day with whomsoever they met (4 legs or 2). None of them (apart from the Killer Burmese) have done much of this.  Too busy sleeping in the sun,  in various cosy places,  or watching the world go by and sneering at seagulls from the safety of the wheelhouse. 
I've declared today "Closed Due To Unforseen Circumstances ". Retreated to my bunk with mugs of tea and rice cakes.  Streaming old rock 'n roll music: Meatloaf,  Queen, Elton John et al.
Reading a book about WW2 Lancaster bomber crewmen. Puts my current situation in perspective.  My father was a "rear-end Charlie" and took part in 30+ tours of duty. He came back alive in body but not in mind. A brilliantly clever man, who died when I was very young.


----------



## Ratface (20 October 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			ratface,  please look after yourself,  you may need to come to terms with the loss of your cat before even thinking about another.  grief hits us all in different ways....we are always here if you want to chat..
		
Click to expand...

Splashgirl45.  Thank you.  I'm not quite sure how I'm going to do that. How long is that going to take?  This is the first time in 75+ years that I have been without a companion animal. 
I must channel Sir Winston Churchill: KBO.


----------



## Shady (20 October 2021)

Ratface said:



			Thanks,  Shady. Yes, it did upset me, but that's not difficult to do at the moment, cat-wise. All my cats have been able to stroll around the other boats, go up the pontoons and patrol the yard, review the day with whomsoever they met (4 legs or 2). None of them (apart from the Killer Burmese) have done much of this.  Too busy sleeping in the sun,  in various cosy places,  or watching the world go by and sneering at seagulls from the safety of the wheelhouse.
I've declared today "Closed Due To Unforseen Circumstances ". Retreated to my bunk with mugs of tea and rice cakes.  Streaming old rock 'n roll music: Meatloaf,  Queen, Elton John et al.
Reading a book about WW2 Lancaster bomber crewmen. Puts my current situation in perspective.  My father was a "rear-end Charlie" and took part in 30+ tours of duty. He came back alive in body but not in mind. A brilliantly clever man, who died when I was very young.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry again Ratface ( hangs head in shame). Iv'e got this fekkin publicity  logo thing popping up every 2 seconds and it's making me not read things properly and I stupidly thought the cat had access to the boat but limited access to land. I think it sounds wonderful where you are and a retirement situation I would love myself when I just have a few cats left. There is nothing like a ' community ' of like minded people.
And absolutely nothing like a good bit of old school rock' n roll ( old hippy biker here!) to lift the spirits.
 My gramps was a navigator in ww2 . When he came home he never, ever spoke of what he had seen or done, and my great grandfather survived ww1 but came home with shell shock and died a few years later alone on the side of a city road , hit by some sort of vehicle when he was drunk. 
I do know exactly how you feel and I know it's painful, but there is a little cat out there for you and hopefully he or she won't be too far away and won't be sitting next to( or fleeing from) the family's collection of sex toys !!!!


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 October 2021)

if you feel that you wont ever get over the loss of your cat maybe now is the time to find another friend to cuddle up to....why not give one of the ads you like the look of a ring to start the ball rolling.  you know that we have all lost precious pets on here and sometimes we have to take a chance and go for another, some people need a gap others need to get another friend immediately.  there is no wrong or right...


----------



## Ratface (20 October 2021)

Well!  Ask and it shall be given! Various animal owning friends have been doing cat searches for me.  One turned up a 10 year old neutered male Madam Kat look-alike who has found himself in straitened circumstances.  Basically, abandoned, and found crying beside a locked outhouse. 
He needs a warm berth,  fond human contact, cuddles and access to regular plain food.
 He's being brought over tomorrow morning by friend's friend.  No charge for any of this. ( cat free gratis and for nothing, 80 mile round trip, time off work for cat chauffeur, delegation of childcare/animal husbandry, I'm strictly forbidden to provide any payment).  
Bastet,  (Egyptian Cat Goddess One Did Not Mess With) has obviously been keeping her slanted cat's eyes peeled for both me and him.  He's called Kevin.  The name of a very dear friend who, many years ago, was killed by the idle carelessness of an arrogant sea captain. 
I'll update tomorrow. 😀😃


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 October 2021)

sounds excellent....pictures please when you get him,  love the name


----------



## ycbm (20 October 2021)

Kevin 😁😍


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 October 2021)

Fab name. Will look forward to pics. 🙂


----------



## Errin Paddywack (21 October 2021)

Brilliant news and a lucky cat.


----------



## Fjord (21 October 2021)

I've only just caught up on this thread! Kevin sounds wonderful, I'm keeping fingers crossed for you RF.


----------



## Shady (21 October 2021)

Perfect and I love his name as well
Photo's ( lots of please ) and regular updates will be needed


----------



## Ratface (21 October 2021)

Thanks for all your good wishes.   I'm scuttling round tidying up for him and making sure his penthouse is suitably welcoming. Hopefully,  he's going to spend most of his time  with me in the aft cabin, among the heap of duvets, books and newspapers, oil radiator on high!
Not exactly the Ritz, but better than a chilly outhouse?


----------



## Ratface (21 October 2021)

Shady said:



			Perfect and I love his name as well
Photo's ( lots of please ) and regular updates will be needed

Click to expand...

If a patient person is able to provide an Idiot's Guide to Uploading Photos the forum I'll give it a go.  I have to see things to figure out how they work.
Recently, I took The Orange Loon's very straight-forward snaffle bridle apart to give it a thorough clean.  No problem until I went to put it back together . . .


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 October 2021)

wish i could help but its pot luck if i manage to get any on here.  you need a young person, im sure someone will offer


----------



## Ratface (23 October 2021)

Thanks for your advice.  Kevin is currently asleep  - again.  In the 40 hours he's been here, he's spent most of them asleep, wrapped up under the duvets and preventing me from doing anything much at all, except idly scrolling through the mobile, and watching the river and skyscape. 
He's not that "bovvered" about food, it seems.  Eating wet and dry food,  but not stuffing himself.  Probably because he's not short of stuffing anyway.
Not "bovvered" to explore into the galley or saloon. However, I'm being very careful to make sure that the space lock system is still secure.
Plenty of purring and an imperious tapping paw to ensure consistency of  staff stroking . . .


----------



## paddy555 (23 October 2021)

Ratface said:



			Thanks for your advice.  Kevin is currently asleep  - again.  In the 40 hours he's been here, he's spent most of them asleep, wrapped up under the duvets and preventing me from doing anything much at all, except idly scrolling through the mobile, and watching the river and skyscape.
He's not that "bovvered" about food, it seems.  Eating wet and dry food,  but not stuffing himself.  Probably because he's not short of stuffing anyway.
Not "bovvered" to explore into the galley or saloon. However, I'm being very careful to make sure that the space lock system is still secure.
Plenty of purring and an imperious tapping paw to ensure consistency of  staff stroking . . .
		
Click to expand...

great that you have got him and nice to see you appear so much happier, enjoy him.   But Kevin? whoever named a cat KEVIN


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 October 2021)

Fabulous!  I had missed all your news about Kevin until this morning  but I am now so pleased for both of you.   These things do usually work out for the best, even if we have to be patient for a while.


----------



## Ratface (23 October 2021)

Paddy555 I've no idea who called him Kevin!  However, a very dear, long deceased, friend of mine was called Kevin.  He was killed "obeying the last order" from a criminally-careless  delivery skipper.  Previously a career soldier in the Royal Welch Guards.  The delivery skipper was given a prison sentence,  but it didn't bring Kevin back.
Kevin The Kat is very similar to my friend Kevin.  Carelessly handsome,  helpful,  loving, always there when needed (and often, even when not!) He was a shoulder to cry on, and a perfect gentleman at all times. 
Like his furry namesake.


----------



## Berpisc (24 October 2021)

Just catching up, so glad you have another furry in your life, I cant help you with photos though, I can never get them to work either.
May you have many happy times with Kevin


----------



## paddy555 (24 October 2021)

Ratface said:



			Paddy555 I've no idea who called him Kevin!  However, a very dear, long deceased, friend of mine was called Kevin.  He was killed "obeying the last order" from a criminally-careless  delivery skipper.  Previously a career soldier in the Royal Welch Guards.  The delivery skipper was given a prison sentence,  but it didn't bring Kevin back.
Kevin The Kat is very similar to my friend Kevin.  Carelessly handsome,  helpful,  loving, always there when needed (and often, even when not!) He was a shoulder to cry on, and a perfect gentleman at all times.
Like his furry namesake.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad you have get your memories of kevin plus of course kevin the Kat. One of my cats was called Kat. The problems at the vets when they asked his name. Difficult to get KAT through to them. 

I post pics by having the post reply box open and also opening photos (both on the same screen) which shows a thumbnail of the pic. Then click attach files and simply drag the pic over to here. No idea if that is the correct way but I have got it to work.


----------



## Ratface (26 October 2021)

paddy555 said:



			I'm glad you have get your memories of kevin plus of course kevin the Kat. One of my cats was called Kat. The problems at the vets when they asked his name. Difficult to get KAT through to them.

I post pics by having the post reply box open and also opening photos (both on the same screen) which shows a thumbnail of the pic. Then click attach files and simply drag the pic over to here. No idea if that is the correct way but I have got it to work.
		
Click to expand...

Kevin update:
All does not seem well in Kevin World.
K has, until yesterday afternoon,  spent his time 1) wedged up against me in the collective bunk, responding to slow cat blinks,  being stroked, groomed with a Furminator.
2) Asleep, either in bunk or his penthouse apartment.
3) Scoffing wet and dry food. 
The apartment is accessed by an almost perpendicular set of steps 4ft in height. Kevin accessed his apartment by jumping straight up or down.
Yesterday, Kevin was favouring his left front paw. Limping slightly and not keen at all for me to touch or manipulate it.
Heavy growling and flat ears.
I've closed his apartment off and moved his things to the saloon.  
He's  now scoffed both wet and dry food,  d/k about water, but it's fresh, used his litter tray and is now under the saloon steps. These lead to the pontoon when the access doors/hatch are open. They are now locked and bolted. He's on boards, leaning against the interior hull, also boards. 
A reasonably warm place in the sunshine, but not cosy.
I'm inclined to leave him to it. 
 I don't want to take him to my vet. He's registered there, but haven't  a vacant appointment for 3 weeks. They will only see emergencies. In my view, this is not an emergency. 
Please feel free to offer advice/ guidance/ support.
Many thanks.


----------



## Hallo2012 (26 October 2021)

could have misjudged a jump? my ratter cat took a flying dive off some stacked hay last year and limped away on 3 legs.......we were absolutely heart in mouth as this cat would rather kill himself trying to escape than stay caged to mend a broken bone etc but after 48 hour locked inside (but not in a cage) he was back to normal.
so it could easily be a sprain.


----------



## Ratface (26 October 2021)

Thank you for your consoling reply.  I think you're probably right about a the misjudged jump.
As ever, with Kevin,  food is the answer.  I sat on the steps under which he was brooding nastily and ate a hefty cheese sandwich. Instant good news for His Kevinship!  I dropped a bit of cheese- yesss  - best mates!  A piece of butter? Not 'arf, Guvnor! 
Kevin is now nose down in his wet food, inhaling steadily.
He's been wormed recently.
I can't get him on the scales.  He turns into his alter-ego, Thug-Cat. T-C is a large, heavy, athletic  whirling dervish, with five sets of stiletto knives.  All expertly deployed on the nearest human skin available. Don't bother with towel wrapping. Mr Muscles sneers at such behaviour. 
I seem to have  another "Don't You Know Who I Am?" to go with AOH. 
Oh well.


----------



## Berpisc (26 October 2021)

It sounds like one to keep an eye on and see, he is in a new place so might yes well have slightly misjudged a landing. Anyway, cheese and butter! Yum.


----------



## Hallo2012 (26 October 2021)

ah gotta love a thug-cat.......meet my thug, Blu (or Bluebelle to his mates....)

walks around cursing, will only let me pick him up (and not always me!) and would mug your nan for cheese! lived outside for many years as a solo crusader and has slowly adjusted to life in a gang....


----------



## Ratface (26 October 2021)

Hallo2012 said:



			ah gotta love a thug-cat.......meet my thug, Blu (or Bluebelle to his mates....)

walks around cursing, will only let me pick him up (and not always me!) and would mug your nan for cheese! lived outside for many years as a solo crusader and has slowly adjusted to life in a gang....

View attachment 81649

Click to expand...

Wow!  Look at the Teef!! 
SabreToofedTigersRUs!
I won't show this to KillerKevin.  It's just going upset him. 
I've just come back from Autocratic Old Horse mud-chipping duties.  He wasn't pleased to see me either. "Wot No Carrots? Xxxx Orf."


----------



## paddy555 (26 October 2021)

hopefully just misjudged the distance when he damaged his leg. It will take a while for him to get the measure of his new home. 
You sound to be doing really well with him and it sounds as if he has totally got the measure of you, who are now clearly his new servant. Great that you now have each other. Your new partner in crime.  enjoy him


----------



## Hallo2012 (27 October 2021)

Hows Kevin today RF?


----------



## Ratface (27 October 2021)

Kevin is slightly more cheerful,  and thanks you for your kind enquiry. 
His mood seems dependent on 
1. Food, preferably wet and plentiful. 
2. Dry food being available in the absence of 1.
3. Somewhere  soft and warm to recline whenever required. 
All these requirements are now in the saloon.  So am I,  which means I'm  sitting/sleeping in pretzel mode on a very narrow saloon seat. Never mind. 
Kevin sleeps with me at night, and on a Puffa jacket placed in the sun in daytime. 
His limp is improving and his access to anything higher than two feet high is prevented.
So, KevinRulesOK.


----------



## Ratface (27 October 2021)

Paddy555. I don't need a partner in crime - I need a private army! 
Ten days ago,  I had my debit card cloned and my current account wiped out. Probably, at a local ATM.
I have an emergency credit card, so used that.  Bank are being mighty slow at sending out new ones. It's an Internet bank.
I'm going to close my account and move to a bricks and mortar one.
I'm


----------



## Ratface (27 October 2021)

Pt. 2.
I'm not a happy bunny,  as you may imagine. I hope Karma gets them.


----------



## EarsofaSnowman (27 October 2021)

Glad to here he's improving. And it sounds like the training is going well - being a cat he's obviously training you😀.

I had a friend over the other day who was a bit bemused when I opened the door to let the cat out "she's got a cat flap". My reply - "She's also got a servant..."


----------



## EarsofaSnowman (27 October 2021)

Ps sorry to here about the card cloning. Hope it gets sorted soon.


----------



## Ratface (27 October 2021)

Thank you. So do I. The perpetrators will be re-incarnated as dung beetles,  forever pushing their burdens uphill.


----------



## Ratface (28 October 2021)

Another Kevin update.
Kevin's back to gravity-defying leaps. He shoves past me to access them.  Still has a slight limp. To go with his unfortunate adolescent attitude of Shrug - Bovvered- Stroll Off.  He is now leaping on food preparation work surfaces.  Goes into Max Weight Slump mode when lifted off. Think weighted dive boots.
He rode point whilst I had an hour of unsuccessful effort to contact a Department of Work and Pensions human in order to query exactly why they they needed "further information" before sending my/Kevin's Winter Fuel Payment. 
He suggested that it wasn't In His Best Interests to do anything to compromise his food/ warmth/servant supply chain.
Quite correct.  Stout cup of tea, cheese sandwich and The Times crossword puzzle call.
Onwards.


----------



## SO1 (28 October 2021)

Glad Kevin is feeling better. Are you enjoying having him around and feel happier yourself now you have a cat again.


----------



## Ratface (28 October 2021)

He's a complete antidepressant in himself - a whole large bottle of them!
I haven't taken antidepressant meds for several years now.  They didn't work.  
I understand perfectly why I feel as I do, and know nondestructive ways to manage it.
Age and physical trauma related pain don't help, but as Kevin's human namesake used to say " If you don't like it, you shouldn't have joined!".


----------



## Rumtytum (28 October 2021)

So pleased Kevin is keeping up the traditions of his namesake and I dare say (furry purry) Kevin is pleased to have proper staff in place 😊


----------



## paddy555 (28 October 2021)

sorry about your card Ratface. Hope you get it sorted. 

I didn't know cats could get winterfuel payments. I have 4 cats. They need to get on and claim. 
Keep it up Kevin, I think you have got her smiling.


----------



## Ratface (28 October 2021)

Paddy555,  I hope your cats don't receive duplicate responses from DWP informing that " further information is required " when they've already given it.
As it's almost Halloween,  cats may request their chauffeuses  to cast an unfortunate spell, or ten . . .


----------



## SO1 (28 October 2021)

Just wonderful to hear that he is having such great impact and a lovely caring home for him too. He must feel relaxed and safe to enjoy sleeping and eating.



Ratface said:



			He's a complete antidepressant in himself - a whole large bottle of them!
I haven't taken antidepressant meds for several years now.  They didn't work. 
I understand perfectly why I feel as I do, and know nondestructive ways to manage it.
Age and physical trauma related pain don't help, but as Kevin's human namesake used to say " If you don't like it, you shouldn't have joined!".
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ratface (29 October 2021)

Kevin and I are back in our aft cabin sleeping quarters. 
A great improvement for both of us.  
I am now able to have duvet-covered feet, and Kevin can languidly sprawl on top of the faux-fur throw.
He really is A Large Cat. 
I weighed him this morning.  Fifteen pounds in Imperial weight.
Looks to be about a yard long head to tip of tail.
He's just favoured me with a huge yawn. Very like a shark.
My previous feline owners were  powerful personalities.   I think Kevin is in a different league.
I wonder where he's parked his broomstick?  He's not going to need his thermals,  but I probably will  . . .


----------



## SO1 (30 October 2021)

I am really enjoying hearing about Kevin it is very uplifting.


----------



## Ratface (30 October 2021)

Kevin has been rumbled:  his desperate desire to devour at least four foil-covered meals daily, plus ad lib dry food has been exposed by a horrible old woman who obviously Doesn't Understand. Horrible old woman is slave to  Slave's other extravagance. The Horse.
Slave has been instructed to unwind me from her little finger and cut down the wet food. "Too much protein".
Kevin is now innocently snoozing next to Slave.  Plotting  . . .


----------



## Ratface (2 November 2021)

Ratface said:



			Kevin has been rumbled:  his desperate desire to devour at least four foil-covered meals daily, plus ad lib dry food has been exposed by a horrible old woman who obviously Doesn't Understand. Horrible old woman is slave to  Slave's other extravagance. The Horse.
Slave has been instructed to unwind me from her little finger and cut down the wet food. "Too much protein".
Kevin is now innocently snoozing next to Slave.  Plotting  . . .
		
Click to expand...

Kevin's alter ego is as a  raven.  He has a menacing cat voice:  "Krawww.  Kraawww". Sounds really creepy. Especially when paired with heavy stares from pale-green eyes.
He seems to have settled down with three foil-covered sachets of medium-priced meat per day plus  ad lib dry food and plenty of fresh water.
I've had a really heavy cold for the last three days, so stayed in, dosed up,  snuffling and sneezing. 
Kevin has been working as an alternative (heavy) hot water bottle, and hasn't moved all day. 
He's still got the gimlet green-eyed gaze, but seems to have left off his malevolent-raven act.
He's had a look at the outside world, via an open hatch and the gang plank.  Made no effort to go out.
So, going along nicely,  for now.


----------



## Peglo (7 November 2021)

Just caught up with your thread RatFace.
So sorry you lost your cat but I’m so happy you got a Kevin to help cheer you up. He sounds like the perfect companion.


----------



## Ratface (7 November 2021)

Thank you, Peglo.  Kevin is certainly a good friend and an entertaining companion.  His sole motivation is food. More food.  Even more food. Did I mention food?
The obsession seems to be levelling off a bit now.  He's on four pouches of wet food and ad lib dry food per day.  I think he's becoming more secure in the fact that food is plentiful and regular and that he doesn't have to stuff himself to immobility at each meal.
He likes being groomed, is a good conversationalist in both Prrp and Raven-dialect  Miaow.  Shows no interest in jumping ship.  Just wants to eat and sleep.   His preferred snoozing platform is me.  Otherwise,  he sulks under the companion way on an old fleece.
He's costing a fair wack in food.  Unsurprising,  since he weighs (3 weeks in) nearly 7kgs and is 93 centimetres in length.
He was quite bony (spine and ribs) when he arrived but quite well covered now.
He's going to be wormed and flea'd this week, and is registered with the vets who looked after the late Madam Kat.
So, all in all, a wonderful,  if expensive gift. Many thanks to my friend Julia Buckle,  and her friend Debbie Palmer who rescued him from his abandoned state.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 November 2021)

Ratface said:



			Thank you, Peglo.  Kevin is certainly a good friend and an entertaining companion.  His sole motivation is food. More food.  Even more food. Did I mention food?
The obsession seems to be levelling off a bit now.  He's on four pouches of wet food and ad lib dry food per day.  I think he's becoming more secure in the fact that food is plentiful and regular and that he doesn't have to stuff himself to immobility at each meal.
He likes being groomed, is a good conversationalist in both Prrp and Raven-dialect  Miaow.  Shows no interest in jumping ship.  Just wants to eat and sleep.   His preferred snoozing platform is me.  Otherwise,  he sulks under the companion way on an old fleece.
He's costing a fair wack in food.  Unsurprising,  since he weighs (3 weeks in) nearly 7kgs and is 93 centimetres in length.
He was quite bony (spine and ribs) when he arrived but quite well covered now.
He's going to be wormed and flea'd this week, and is registered with the vets who looked after the late Madam Kat.
So, all in all, a wonderful,  if expensive gift. Many thanks to my friend Julia Buckle,  and her friend Debbie Palmer who rescued him from his abandoned state.
		
Click to expand...



I am glad that he has settled so well and that you are pleased with your gift IM(extensive)E, the free ones always end up costing you more, e.g. the 'Buy one puppy Get one puppy Free, who later developed epilepsy-and had a penchant for eating stolen butter and eggs.


----------



## limestonelil (7 November 2021)

A single can of cat food is equivalent weight to 3 and a bit pouches, but cans are much cheaper for same product. Just an idea, from one skint old cat slave to another! I went back to cans when Marjorie decided not to be as feral and outdoorsy.


----------



## Ratface (9 November 2021)

Aha, limestonelil,  that's a good idea re tins rather than pouches.
I wonder if "poor not-at all-little me" Kevin will accept just one can at a time?
He is a complete food tyrant and has taken to sitting on my head until I get up and feed him at increasingly early hours in the morning.
Shutting him out of the aft cabin doesn't work.  He throws his entire weight at it.
When I'm feeling charitable,  I remember that he was an abandoned stray.
He's such a schmooze-monster.  Works every time.


----------



## Rumtytum (9 November 2021)

I guess Kevin sees it as Staff Training


----------



## Ratface (9 November 2021)

Well,  it certainly works every time!
I seem to remember a schmaltzy advert  which contained the line "because she's worth it" . . .


----------



## Ratface (9 November 2021)

Thinking back, the Killer Burmese used to ensure his Imperial Requirements were immediately met by lining up a precious antique piece and patting it towards a certain destruction.  If reprimanded, he patted it even more quickly.  . .  Worked every time. He used to visit neighbouring boat-owners and glare nastily, edging ever closer and finally snatching the required morsel before it could reach its expected destination.  
He got away with it every time because he was beautiful and very charming.


----------



## Ratface (11 November 2021)

Katastrophe (in waiting) Kevin update: the above has decided that taking on a very large/cross male swan is a good idea.
If I had access to smelling salts, I would be reaching for them right now.
Father swan is a seriously heavy dude.  Cruises up and down the pontoon in the manner of a 16th century highwayman - " yer food or yer gets attacked,  orright?" If swans sniffed, in this case, the menace would be accompanied by one.  Father Swan makes do with sabre-rattling Kevin Kraawww comments. Kevin sits there making avid (head lowered, snake-neck following movements,  large-pupil) stare.  Obviously missed the conflict-avoidance training.
Father Swan has decided to swan off. Kevin is watching his progress, whilst idly attending to his morning ablutions.


----------



## Ratface (30 December 2022)

Just read through this whole thread re the Adventures of Kevin Kat And His Staff.
Fourteen months in, I've discovered that Kevin has Feline Irritable Bowel Syndrome.  
Bought a bottle of Solvitex (other medications are available) and put the recommended dose on to recommended wet and dry food.
Kevin said "Yummeee!  Fish oil" and snarfed the lot.  Today, back to "I demand a newly washed dish and new food for every meal.  Even if there is still perfectly fresh food still there.  Also that you put  fresh Cod Liver Oil on it.  Now."
Of course, King Kevin Kat is immediately given whatever he wants.  Immediately. 
He's much less affectionate these days, which is a bit disappointing.  He saves it for ensuring that I respond promptly to his demands, but the hours between food is longer now.  Seven hours rather than four.
Onwards and Upwards!


----------

